

Show HN: MiniHack - Practical Hacker News Client for iOS - minihack
http://42mini.co/minihack 
Hi all,<p>This is my first iOS app, a Hacker News client for iOS with login support and many sharing options. (Universal App)<p>Features Highlight:<p>- Login to vote, flag, reply and view your profile page.<p>- Support almost all the pages including Home Page, Newest, Ask, Jobs, Active,
Classic, Best Stories, Best Comments (more coming).<p>- Share via Twitter, Facebook, Email, SMS.<p>- Read Later via Instapaper, Readability, Pocket.<p>- Bookmarking via Pinboard, Kippt, Delicious.<p>- Uncluttered reading with Readability Web Mobilizer.<p>- Gray out read stories.<p>- Smart Gestures<p>Currently not all the features of HN supported, but it's 1.0, and I will continue working on it and polish the hell of it. My goals is to make an full-featured HN client for iOS with some nice and powerful extension features and yet keep it simple and practical. (Hopefully I have the chance)<p>So I need your feedbacks and supports to keep making it better, any feedbacks appreciated.<p>iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/minihack-practical-hacker/id631108846?mt=8<p>Email: support+minihack@42mini.co<p>Twitter: http://twitter.com/minihackapp<p>Website: http://42mini.co/minihack
======
minihack
Hi all,

This is my first iOS app, a Hacker News client for iOS with login support and
many sharing options. (Universal App)

Features Highlight:

\- Login to vote, flag, reply and view your profile page.

\- Support almost all the pages including Home Page, Newest, Ask, Jobs,
Active, Classic, Best Stories, Best Comments (more coming).

\- Share via Twitter, Facebook, Email, SMS.

\- Read Later via Instapaper, Readability, Pocket.

\- Bookmarking via Pinboard, Kippt, Delicious.

\- Uncluttered reading with Readability Web Mobilizer.

\- Gray out read stories.

\- Smart Gestures

Currently not all the features of HN supported, but it's 1.0, and I will
continue working on it and polish the hell of it. My goals is to make an full-
featured HN client for iOS with some nice and powerful extension features and
yet keep it simple and practical. (Hopefully I have the chance)

So I need your feedbacks and supports to keep making it better, any feedbacks
appreciated.

iTunes: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/minihack-practical-
hacker/id...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/minihack-practical-
hacker/id631108846?mt=8)

Email: support+minihack@42mini.co

Twitter: <http://twitter.com/minihackapp>

Website: <http://42mini.co/minihack>

------
phreanix
Being relatively satisfied with the mobile safari version, this seems a bit
overpriced for a v1 that you admit doesn't have all the features supported.
Why not a free version first to test drive?

------
anonozc
"This item is currently being modified. Please try again later."

~~~
easonchan42
I changed the price to $1.99! (65% off)

According to this [http://www.loopinsight.com/2012/02/17/item-is-currently-
bein...](http://www.loopinsight.com/2012/02/17/item-is-currently-being-
modified/), the error may show up when the app store propagate the price
change.

Sorray about that, but now it's fine, the price changed.

